# Linford Care Home, New Forest - February 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Mar 22, 2016)

After a tip off from a local explorer, i grabbed my camera, car keys and on a lovely saturday afternoon went for a mooch. With no idea what to expect, i rocked up with a fellow explorer and gave it a go. On the way up we spotted a pile of bikes and scooters, so expecting to encounter some company we kept alert, and soon enough we bumped into the local group of 12 year olds. I think we scared them more, but it turns out they were lovely - as their local hangout they basically gave us a guided tour, taking us to all the nice bits - which i was pleasantly surprised for. Was a lovely little place to fill the afternoon, and one i'm glad i got to visit. 


















































































As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## smiler (Mar 22, 2016)

Kids are one of the best sources of information available, Nicely Done Squid, Jobs a goodun, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 22, 2016)

What a cool place to hang out lol fantastic pictures VampiricSquid  I would love to see this one!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice find and always good when the power is still on, great photos as always.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 22, 2016)

What a find!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Mar 22, 2016)

Rubex said:


> What a cool place to hang out lol fantastic pictures VampiricSquid  I would love to see this one!



Ha thanks, you better get down this way soon then!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 23, 2016)

That's is frekin' awesome mate, what a find, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 24, 2016)

That's great mate.will certainly arrange a visit soon to see you ☺


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2016)

What a great find it looks like everyone left in a hurry!!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow that's quite a place! Nice find!


----------



## tazong (Mar 24, 2016)

That's a cracker mate really nicely done?


----------



## pizzapie (Mar 28, 2016)

wow the border in the hall (the grapes) reminds me of Charlie and the chocolate factory' edible wallpaper! The snoz berrie taste like snoz berries!

Annnnnnyway

Good photos. Its a good find its not graffitied much!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 28, 2016)

Best I've seen in an age.. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## SCL001 (Mar 31, 2016)

working in care myself that room full of stuff is what dreams are made of


----------



## Luise (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice. This is local to me, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stainesey4 (May 10, 2016)

Great find! Is this still accessible?


----------



## SCL001 (May 16, 2016)

i would love to go here


----------

